# Thinking of getting an older specialized big hit for dh, any advice?



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok so I've been looking into a downhill bike for snow summit and stuff. I'm not sure I want to spend 2000+ on a 2 year old t.o.t.line bike yet, but for me it's either get something that's less than 500, older and acceptable, or just go nearly brand new. Nothing in between.

The bike in question is a 2006 ish specialized big hit dh (fsr?) 
He said it was tuned up recently as well.










From what I've heard about this 2006-07 model is that it has a 24 inch rear wheel. 
Is that like really wierd for today's standards? I like jumps and technical sections, but also like flying down the hill and would like to have some decent grip as well. 
Will this bike still do the trick?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you wont really notice the rear wheel height on the big hit....It will be slightly rougher through rock gardens

Pros...
you have the big hit link in rear giving you more travel 8.5 vs 6
price

cons
10 year old bike
bike weighs like 42 pounds ..a beast in today's standards
old components are going to be breaking ...
so you will probaly have to replace all of drive train so figure 300 there

many good used 26 inch bikes for under 2000 (people selling them to get 27.5's) ..I would go this route


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> there are no more 9 speed deraillers


Uhh...what?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> Uhh...what?


I know, i know. You would think someone who has been a member here for over 12 years and has almost 47-thousand posts would actually know something about bikes, but you'd be wrong. It's okay, lots of people make that mistake.

OP - There are 9 speed stuff still available, it's just not as much selection as 10 speed, and they don't make top tier stuff in 9 speed. It's all low to mid level stuff. As far as pro's and con's on that bike...you said you either had to buy a cheap sub $500 bike or a newer one for ~$2k. I would definitely go with the newer, more expensive option. Anything you pay $500 for is going to be old, and most likely beat to hell. You will start to break stuff and have to replace/upgrade, and your riding will progress quickly making you wish you had a better steed. If you drop more coin on a nicer, newer bike, you won't break stuff, and you'll be able to progress your riding without the bike holding you back. If you spend $500, you'll end up breaking stuff and upgrading and spend another $500 in a couple months. So you'll be $1k in the hole and still with a sub-par frame. My advice, spend the extra money. Sorry for the long winded answer, but I wish someone gave me this advice when I first got started.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

csermonet said:


> I know, i know. You would think someone who has been a member here for over 12 years and has almost 47-thousand posts would actually know something about bikes, but you'd be wrong. It's okay, lots of people make that mistake.


Or at least have heard of Google.

XT/X7 9 speed rear derailleurs all over the place in the $50 range.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> there are no more 9 speed deraillers....Uhh...what?


meant to say...the good ones are hard to fine...and the price went from 90 bucks to almost 300.....I was looking for 9 speeds 6 months ago from sram and only saw 7, 10,11 but no 9's....but now they are coming around more


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

From what I hear, 7 8 and 9 speed derailleurs are the same mechanism, maybe even 10 spd but don't quote me on that

Edit: if I'm wrong then my trek hardtail is on its way to breaking or something lol because I'm using the 7 speed xt derailleur with a 9 speed cassette and chain on that one as of last week


----------

